# Explore of the Millenium - Scott's Base



## Seahorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Jealousy just doesn't describe my feelings well enough... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-13079351


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2011)

I never realised they were out for that long a time and doing all those scientific studies. Fantastic photos.


----------



## lost (Apr 17, 2011)

Whoopee!


----------



## night crawler (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm speechless.


----------



## steve_o (Apr 17, 2011)

For those who may not have spotted it in the picture captions 

'The secrets of Scotts Hut' Tonight (sunday 17th) BBC2 8pm!


----------



## krela (Apr 17, 2011)

I cannot watch any program fronted by Ben Fogle, he just makes me want to throw my TV out of the window.


----------



## Crowey (Apr 17, 2011)

A fascinating post, thanks for sharing


----------

